#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Online sports betting when you live in Thailand?

## NokTang

I've attempted to sign up with two reputable sportsbook's online.

www.unibet.com and William Hill Online Betting, Sports Betting, Poker, Casino, Bingo, Games

Both indicate that since I live in Thailand, and/or am using a Thai Bank issued VISA credit card for my deposit, they are not able to handle my action.

Does anyone know a legal way to do this if in fact you are living here, but not a Thai national? 

I'm asking basically is it legal to bet online from Thailand or what is going on? 

Both customer service units above(U.K. based books) were gentle and kind but offered no real solution.

Any suggestions from you guys and gals?

----------


## Happy As Larry

Gambling is illegal in Thailand - not a question of nationality.

----------


## 9999

use a VPN an overseas details, or use an SBO skin like clubvegas999.com who take Thai bank transfers

----------


## NokTang

> Gambling is illegal in Thailand - not a question of nationality.


Are you saying "from" Thailand? We all know it's illegal but I wasn't aware simply being online here and sending the wager to say the UK or Costa Rica was a crime as well? Thank you.

----------


## NokTang

> use a VPN an overseas details, or use an SBO skin like clubvegas999.com who take Thai bank transfers


That website generates a Thai script which I assume means not allowed/legal?

----------


## 9999

^ they might have it blocked but you can just install zenmate or a VPN then use your Thai details and bank account. Also asianconnect88.com might be of use.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Originally Posted by Happy As Larry
> 
> 
> Gambling is illegal in Thailand - not a question of nationality.
> 
> 
> Are you saying "from" Thailand? We all know it's illegal but I wasn't aware simply being online here and sending the wager to say the UK or Costa Rica was a crime as well? Thank you.


Yes.
I am quite sure that on-line gambling will come under general gambling laws which prohibit all but the lottery. I doubt there is a specific law for on-line gambling.
I am sure that the govt will attempt to block access to any gambling site with the usual success.
How they would catch you is another question but trying to gamble with a Thai credit card would certainly make their job easier.

----------


## dirk diggler

I got the bet365 app and bet from there, but I used a uk itunes account to get the app and a uk bank account fund it.

I can't use my Thai account online because I can't spell my address the same way as Krungrsi does.

It should be easy enough to bet on football in Thailand but you have to get the hang of the Asian Handicap rule.

----------


## can123

> I am sure that the govt will attempt to block access to any gambling site with the usual success.


I have an account with Betfair and have used it outside Bangkok. It depends on the IP whether access is blocked or not. You will not be able to open an account with Betfair if you have only a Thai bank account.

----------


## buriramboy

Bloody hell long time no see, how you doing NokTang??? When I was in Thailand I used to use betfair with a UK bank account.

----------


## NokTang

> Bloody hell long time no see, how you doing NokTang??? When I was in Thailand I used to use betfair with a UK bank account.


Hello mate. Yes, very long time. Hope your family is well. I've been about the same except for some health scares. Things slow now in Pattaya but doesn't impact me. I might take this hurdle as a sign I shouldn't gamble. Stick to the legal stuff.

----------


## NokTang

> Originally Posted by Happy As Larry
> 
> I am sure that the govt will attempt to block access to any gambling site with the usual success.
> 
> 
> I have an account with Betfair and have used it outside Bangkok. It depends on the IP whether access is blocked or not. You will not be able to open an account with Betfair if you have only a Thai bank account.


A VISA credit card issued by a Thai bank? I'd never let these online outfits have my bank information, not that it's so huge...but it's all I've got...

----------


## NokTang

> It should be easy enough to bet on football in Thailand but you have to get the hang of the Asian Handicap rule.


Not sure what the "Asian Handicap rule" is but most of the sites easily convert to USA and American lines. I'm only interested in American sports aka "real football". Maybe some basketball and baseball which are all easy enough to figure the lines out on. The soccer, what you guys call "football" is so dull I'd rather go to Walking Street.

----------


## NokTang

> How they would catch you is another question but trying to gamble with a Thai credit card would certainly make their job easier.


Good points all. Some friends here play online poker for real cash, using the "VPN" another member mentioned. I tried to download it a moment ago and "something wrong" with the process. 

Only the deposit would be using a Thai issued credit card. These cards work world wide for cash advances(so I'm told) so I don't think merely making a deposit with a gambling site would violate any law but I don't know. Laws are strange here. Often not enforced but often that's because of payments. I'm no longer in the dark about the payment aspect. Just a part of life here.

----------


## NokTang

> ^ they might have it blocked but you can just install zenmate or a VPN then use your Thai details and bank account. Also asianconnect88.com might be of use.


Thanks for your kind reply. Asianconnect88 was as helpful as tits on a boar hog. First the customer service person said "no American football" then showed pinnicle as one of their providers which I know has American football. So, needless to say, not intending on making a deposit there. It's also Dutch which which means gay to me and lastly, kept asking for my email address which I didn't want to provide because I don't need any spam. Life is too short for all of this. I just wanted to make some extra money!

----------


## NokTang

For those interested......

You can now legally wager on sports at NagaWorld Hotel & Entertainment Complex in Phnom Penh. They are linked to unibet and all wagers are in USD. 

The book at the Laos border near Mukdahan, Savanvegas, is unable to answer inquiry by email and unable to speak English when you call. So, I don't know anything about that book.

However, my experiences with Nagaworld remain positive, both in winning and service and betting lines. Had your hero Wayne Rooney made that somewhat easy shot vs. Chelsea at the end of last seasons Premier league I'd be a rich man right now. Man U was a 3 to 1 underdog. Fucking Rooney, why's he getting millions of pounds only to miss shots? I hate him now and I mean of course as a player, not a person.

----------


## 9999

^^ That's a crappy experience with Asianconnect, you must have run bad with the CS. They are like a broker that gives you the best price of pinnacle and the asians (much better odds than euro / uk books). They take a range of currencies even bitcoin and you can make your bets through skype. But if the first point of contact was so bad then yeah, screw them.

The reason I reccomended clubvegas999 is because you can have a Thai address and get the good Asian odds (they are an SBO skin, good odds same as pinnacle).

Nagaworld would be the same sort of thing as clubvegas.

----------


## thaimeme

> Gambling is illegal in Thailand - not a question of nationality.


With the exception of the national, mafia, police, and assorted "local" lotteries - gambling is illegal.

----------


## NokTang

> Nagaworld would be the same sort of thing as clubvegas.


Not sure what you mean? Please explain. Thanks and regards.

----------


## NokTang

> Originally Posted by Happy As Larry
> 
> 
> Gambling is illegal in Thailand - not a question of nationality.
> 
> 
> With the exception of the national, mafia, police, and assorted "local" lotteries - gambling is illegal.


The police run a lottery aka "numbers game"?

I'm still curious why the 7/11's and Family Mart's don't have online lottery tickets for sale. It will come for sure. Generally Thailand is only forty years behind and I think it, computer generated tickets, came into the lotteries back in the 70's? Here they also only have two games a month correct?(legal games I mean of course)

----------


## dirk diggler

> A VISA credit card issued by a Thai bank? I'd never let these online outfits have my bank information


Your money is insured against theft and fraud if you are using a VISA




> I'm only interested in American sports aka "real football".


Ah, real football that you play with your hands?




> kept asking for my email address which I didn't want to provide because I don't need any spam


Spam goes in spam, it's not exactly a problem in this day and age.

I think the conclusion here is that you are far too paranoid and insecure for online gambling. If you are too scared to take a gamble on receiving the odd spam email or making an online purchase with a reputable business using your bank card then I'm sorry but you fail at the internet.

----------


## NokTang

> Your money is insured against theft and fraud if you are using a VISA
> .


I'm not sure your impression applies in Thailand. I've read a very recent story about someone being detained at the border for not paying his/her credit card disputed/fraudulent balance.

As for your other very boyish remarks, childlike and more, that is indeed what we have to put up with on the "internet".

----------


## toront500

VPN and UK bank account works for me.  Good luck

----------


## 9999

> Not sure what you mean? Please explain. Thanks and regards.


CLubvegas999 is the online version of Savan Vegas casino in Savannakhet (which is an excellent Casino compared to all the border gambling dens, falang owned and operated). Not sure but I think Naga does the same for online sportsbetting and skins out the SBO line.

----------


## NokTang

> Originally Posted by NokTang
> 
> Not sure what you mean? Please explain. Thanks and regards.
> 
> 
> CLubvegas999 is the online version of Savan Vegas casino in Savannakhet (which is an excellent Casino compared to all the border gambling dens, falang owned and operated). Not sure but I think Naga does the same for online sportsbetting and skins out the SBO line.


I've never been to Savan Vegas. Do you recall if they had a sportsbook wherein you could make cash wagers on football and collect there as well after winning? I had also been told/read that it was "owned" by someone in Macau, but don't know about this or the management. There are always reports of food issues at Savan Vegas, shit food, Thai manners and food court type of service with dirty tables and shortage of plates and utensils etc.. Do they have a more upscale restaurant for those of us who don't mind paying or get comps?

Naga is a big operation casino wise. The sportsbook is about one year old and doing well. They have two Hold Em games at the sportsbook and are usually full at night, every player has at least $1000.usd in front of him. I don't know the limits for sports but this isn't mickey mouse, real money at Naga. Some games in the private baccarat rooms take $200,000.usd wagers(so I was told by several farang managers). I think each and every wager on sports is booked with the online outfit(unibet) but of course I don't know their hold or commission on same. All play is in USD. I could go on??

----------


## NokTang

> CLubvegas999 is the online version of Savan Vegas casino in Savannakhet (which is an excellent Casino compared to all the border gambling dens, falang owned and operated). .


A friend recommended STAR Casino in PoiPet, which was recently purchased by some Australians. I've never liked PoiPet and have, when there, always stayed at the Tropicana which was perhaps 3 star room wise and 2 star food wise. Nothing with any class in PoiPet(based on my observations and experience) and certainly nothing which compares to Nagaworld in PNH.

No craps and continuous shuffle black jack at all of these I've been in. I think even, yes even, the banker doesn't win with a six shoes in baccarat were continuous shuffle at Naga. 

Nok

----------


## 9999

> I've never been to Savan Vegas. Do you recall if they had a sportsbook wherein you could make cash wagers on football and collect there as well after winning?


Yeah they do, a little upstairs loft, its pretty cool. You can't compare it to Naga though, it's a proper, tight casino. I've played poker there a few times but it seems to have died off recently. 

Savan Vegas holdem poker is on the main gaming floor I could tell you some funny stories about playing in that. It's hit and miss though, they've had 2 tables running before, but now nothing going most days, but always a dealer on hand ready to start a game. The owners seem to want to have poker but its just not taking off with their Thai client base.

Savan Vegas is a treat in comparison to the other border gambling dens run by Thais. Yeah the food is shit but they do an OK pizza. You want to go in town for a meal, there are  some nice Thai style restaurants around but nothing upmarket. It's surprising they don't cover this, but I think the players are super tight with food. They have a 50 THB noodle bar that goes off.

You don't need to do much to get comped, but don't expect an experience like a Naga high roller. Just a private nicer room with better staff and service, free food and drinks, etc.

The layout of the casino is excellent and definately planned by people in the business. I was talking to the gaming manager there who is a fellow Aussie. He said the owners had a hotel in Macau but not there own casino there, maybe some holdings.

The most impressive thing about Savan Vegas is the live dealer set up. There are dealers there on the gaming floor dealing online games. I've tried it online and it's a bit rough around the edges compared to other online live dealer systems but they are definately having a good crack at it.

----------


## Cara

At the time i was in thailand i have no problems with online sports betting. At this time i found bet-bonus.com and so i registered at bet365 from thailand computer.

for me there were no difference between using online sports betting in other european countries or the united states.

----------


## woohoo123

Its illegal but you could use a VPN to get through

----------


## Tanlic

The bank of Thailand in an effort to stop money laundering have blocked your Tiai credit/debit card so you can no longer fund Betfair using Skrill or Neteller.

The only way round  this is have a friend who has a UK bank account to open a Neteller account give him the cash you want to deposit and ask him to email/send the funds to your Neteller account

Allow for about a 8% to 9% loss in fees and your done.

Thousands of Thais fund online bookmakers and casinos but how they do it I don't know.

----------


## Backspin

What's so fun about sports betting ? I watch and follow sports. I just don't see how betting makes it better. It's totally random. Betting is lame. And it is addicting for some ppl .

----------


## hallelujah

> What's so fun about sports betting ? I watch and follow sports. I just don't see how betting makes it better. It's totally random. Betting is lame. And it is addicting for some ppl .


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It's like reading the male version of Marilyn. You two should have a kid together and called it_ inanity._

----------


## pickel

> It's like reading the male version of Marilyn. You two should have a kid together and called it_ inanity._


I wish he'd flounce as much as her.

----------


## Headworx

> I just don't see how betting makes it better. It's totally random. Betting is lame.


Said everyone who's ever made stupid sports bets and lost their arse, or is simply not smart enough to understand why some teams or sportsmen stand a far better chance than their competition in selected events. For them, the results _are_ totally random and they shouldn't bet.

----------


## Reg Dingle

^ Give us an each way tip for the Masters then

----------


## Headworx

I'd have given you Cam Smith but it's not fair to do so after the first round is over. I didn't back him, he was way too short (in my opinion) in a field that strong. I haven't actually backed anyone in the Masters, Majors are way too difficult with the top 50 players in the world plus invitations and exemptions all in the field on typically diabolically difficult courses. 

If you ever want to bet golf but don't know what you're doing Google a guy called Ben Coley and follow his free advice. He typically tips 5 players each week on the DP (aka European) and PGA tours and he's up by well over 1000 points/units in the last 2 years. So if you took all his recommendations and bet in $25 units...

Edit, here's the link to where he posts. 
European Tour & PGA Tour betting previews, tips, news, reports and scores - Sporting Life

----------

